# cylinder honing where to buy



## mic (Jun 3, 2014)

hi

live in australia and its difficult to get some things here, trying to locate a good cylinder hone for small bores 3/4" to 1 1/2 or there abouts any suggestions welcome. have looked at ammco but start to big

mic


----------



## james_III (Jun 3, 2014)

What about car brake cylinder honing device from car parts shop or similar? Really dont know are those any good, but better than without.


----------



## Swifty (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Mic, I have used a cylinder brake hone on several occasions with great success, I got mine from Supa Cheap, but Repco and others will have them.

Here's the one I have. http://www.supercheapauto.com.au/on...nley-Brake-Cylinder-Hone.aspx?pid=12572#Cross

Paul.


----------



## Ripcrow (Jun 3, 2014)

Horrible to get stuff in aus


----------



## KLG (Jun 3, 2014)

I support Swifty with this. I have used brake hones with success and if you get the right one it comes with some finer grit stones for the final finish. One technique that I have recently used on a small bore is a split wooden lap  that uses a wedge to spread it. You use valve grinding paste and it is done in the lathe. 
Have a look at the myford boy website in the video  describing the building of his stove stirling fan. http://myfordboy.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page_27.html.
Cheers,
Kerry from OZ


----------



## aonemarine (Jun 3, 2014)

Ill go against the grain here. Brake cylinder hones are not a great solution at all. If possible try and locate a set of wrist pin hones, they keep the bore much straighter...


----------



## deverett (Jun 3, 2014)

Flexolap are supposed to be very good for cylinder bores from about 1/2" up to 1-1/2".

If you look at their web site, it should be possible to copy their idea if you don't want to buy.
http://www.newmantools.com/lapping/flexlap.htm

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## WOB (Jun 3, 2014)

The proper type of hone for cylinder bore work is a rigid hone.   It will provide a straight bore with the proper dia. and finish.    When I was building my Hodgson 9 cy radial,  I knew from experience that a brake cylinder hone was marginal at best and a true PIA to use.    So I bit the bullet and bought a Sunnen P-180 portable hone. Like all quality tools, the price was high; I paid about US$500 for the complete kit including a Mitutoyo dial bore gage.  I expect to recover at least 50% of my investment on eBay after my engine building itch has been scratched.

Anyway, after a bit of practice and experimentation with the set up,  I was able to finish all cylinders to ±.0003" over the full length and with the proper cross-hatch finish for fast break-in.   And it didn't take all day to do a cylinder.   I bored them to .002" under on the lathe and honed them to size in the vertical mill.   I think it took about 30 min. per cylinder after I got the hang of it.

Sunnen is not the only brand of rigid hone but is probably the most widely used.   Sunnen is available in Aus:

*Watson Specialised Tooling Pty. Ltd.
*43 Wyandra Street
P.O. Box 2039
Fortitude Valley
Brisbane, Queensland 4006
Australia

Don T. Watson, Industrial Sales Director Ken Watson
Tele:61-7-3-252-4976
Fax:61-7-3-252-3934

Website: www.watsontooling.com.au 

WOBhttp://www.sunnen.com/IntRepContact...tor
Ken+Watson&[email protected]


----------



## mic (Jun 3, 2014)

hi

thank you all for info, did try brake cyl hones but found not quite true enough consistently, sunen i shied at price and missed the p180 size but will get a quote and go that way as much as the price will hurt i like the accuracy and  true bore first.

mic


----------



## mic (Jun 3, 2014)

hi

will go sunen, your Hodgson 9 cy radial was that the one i saw at minitech a few years ago. was impressed with the quality

mic


----------



## WOB (Jun 4, 2014)

mic said:


> hi
> 
> will go sunen, your Hodgson 9 cy radial was that the one i saw at minitech a few years ago. was impressed with the quality
> 
> mic


 
No, I just finished mine a few months ago and have never shown it to the public.   Probably never will.  

WOB


----------



## MachineTom (Jun 4, 2014)

A brass cylinder lap is a better tool, as it will maintain bore size, unlike a spring hone which with short cylinders leads to a barrel shape. You can make one as well. They are size specific, but can be turned down very easily.


----------



## mic (Jun 5, 2014)

hi

talked with the sunen man and found that it is ratio of length of stones to bore length that is a major part of true bore. i can hone a v4 howell bore reasonable with brake hone but a atkinson diferential cylinder is 5" long
this is where i had bad experience with brake hones. so if i get a quality 3 prong hone with several length stones and grades it will should be ok with care for light running model engines. the sunen is $500 plus $140 for each mandrel and there is a lot of mandrels to do 3/4 to 1 1/4 diameters.

mic


----------



## aonemarine (Jun 6, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lisle-Pin-H...1453082294&pt=Motors_Automotive_Tools&vxp=mtr

there are other mfg's, but this is what I had in mind and use...


----------

